# attacked by mossies



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have found that fresh lemon juice on the skin does help but not sure for how long.
I did read somewhere in a technical journal that all the things we use to protect ourselves from mossies have very little use in that field and it is only that we have spread a protective layer over the skin that provides any help from them, so the thicker the stuff you use the better it must be I assume. Not sure if treacle would be the answer though. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I suspect that the effectiveness of any repellent depends on whether the mossies have read the information sheet or not......

if they have and therefore KNOW they should be repelled they will be - apart from the last one or two that couldn't be bothered to read that far..... :lol: :roll: 

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've just returned from a trip to Southern India where the mozzies were rife. the use of industrial strength DEET kept most at bay when outside, and rooms we stayed in had mozzie nets across all windows and very few got through


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

The only skin repellants that work have 50% Deet - or more. Or sit next to me, then you won't get bitten I will!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Easyriders said:


> The only skin repellants that work have 50% Deet - or more. *Or sit next to me, then you won't get bitten I will!*


are you my missus?? :lol: she seems to get mozzied a lot more than me - thankfully!

the stuff we used in India was 50% DEET


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are partly correct cabby.

Vaseline works well as it is a barrier to mosquitos. A bit claggy* though.

* Geordie for sticky.


----------

